# Q&D 1936 hooptie



## rustjunkie (Aug 24, 2013)

Well, not so "D", as everything's been cleaned and greased, almost done. Parts take up less space when they're bikes so:


----------



## bike (Aug 24, 2013)

*has the*

Look!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 25, 2013)

*i like it.*

will make a sweet looking rider.


----------

